# Do you have a favourite LOL dog chihuahua photo?



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you have a favourite LOL dog chihuahua photo? A friend sent me tons the other day, these are a few of my favourites to make you smile


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That was funny,thank you


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I love this, can't wait to show hubby!!


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

lol Love the one with the dane. They are all too cute.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

If anyone wants to add Bellas profile on facebook under her photos she has a photo album with TONS of these, a friend just emailed me loads so i put them on there.

oo actually i might be able to just link directly to the album here ->

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=4174&id=100001464544606&l=ab59b15678


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

OH my gosh those are so so funny! I love them!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lol they are very cute


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

Love the one with the Dane lol.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Hehe, thanks for posting them! I loved them all!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Last one is my fave!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I love these kinds of things.
I love LOL cats too. haha!!


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

These are funny.HeHeHe
Thanks I needed a smile.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cute...here is a couple of mine:


----------

